# Well Crap...first vet visit....



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Woke up this morning and Ash was fine....and now, at the office I walked out and her eyes were open and bright and one is now swollen shut and the other is trying to do the same. 

Will have the vet look at her for a check up and bloodwork and then hopefully just have to give her some benadryl. 

Reason for the vet is that it happened SO quick and she is pretty quiet which is absolutely NOT normal. 

Poor thing....


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

damn. Best wishes!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Oh no! Hope she's okay. Did she just get a vaccination or was stung by a bee or anything?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Weird. Keep us posted.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

I put her out in the day run this morning and got ready for work, like I always do. She was fine. Loaded her into the rig to go to work and she was her normal bouncy self. 

Got to work and she went in her crate after making the office rounds to see everyone....and she was good. Went outside and came back in (5 minutes maybe) and her right eye was a little goopy and shut....then in about 3 minutes her left eye started to do the same. 

No drooling or anything like that, although she was pretty quiet...still wanted the treats off my desk and wanted to play with her toys but not in the same balls out manner as she normally does. 

So I called the vet....and he said "come right now". 

Took her in and she seems to have conjuctivitus for one, which she has NEVER showed signs of...no discharge or any third lid swelling....and he thinks there is something in there, but she was pretty squirmy and did NOT want him touching her eye at all. 

He gave her a little tranq to take the edge off and I will go pick her up in a few hours. I voiced my concern about the tranq, but since she squirms and he is afraid of doing more damage, I completley understand why.....

With the nice days and what not, we do have the spiders and other bugs coming out, and she likes to crawl under the pine tree in her yard and play tug with the branches so she may have gotten a pine needle or something in there. 

UGH.....I am so wierded out about tranqing her.....did not want that at all.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Carol Boche said:


> I put her out in the day run this morning and got ready for work, like I always do. She was fine. Loaded her into the rig to go to work and she was her normal bouncy self.
> 
> Got to work and she went in her crate after making the office rounds to see everyone....and she was good. Went outside and came back in (5 minutes maybe) and her right eye was a little goopy and shut....then in about 3 minutes her left eye started to do the same.
> 
> ...


Update already....she has a scratch on her cornea but it looks shallow and will be fine....we are putting her on drops in the AM and PM for a few days. 
She is sleeping under Sue's desk (Rocky's wife) as she knew I was a worried mom, so rather than put her in the back kennels she put her in a crate next to her so she could watch her. Will go pick her up after lunch. 

Stupid dog....worry me like that....8-[

(sorry for posting something small like this....guess I just needed to vent my stress....don't like going to the vet.....)


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Oh thank goodness shes gonna be alright I was worried there for awhile...Glad shes gonna be ok!!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Yeah, I could see why some light sedation would be helpful in making sure the eye exam was thorough. Horses are the worst and many will clamp their eye muscles shut so you cannot physically even look without sedation. Plus I've heard of dogs causing a cornea ulcer or even rupturing the eye from pawing at it, so they may recommend an e-collar (Elizabeathan, not shock ;-)) just to make sure. Hope it gets better!

Edit: oops, you already updated.  Glad to hear she's doing better and good luck with her treatments. ;-)


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

Must be something going around. Just been through something similar with Trevva. It was hard for me not to worry and panic and start picturing worst case scenarios, especially with eyes. Two vet appointments last week and a specialist appointment yesterday and it seems she's going to be fine. Thank goodness for credit cards.

Hope your pup gets better soon.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Thanks guys. I am a lot better now, and on my way to pick her up. Would rather have her here with me and have her be sleepy than to leave her at the clinic for the rest of the day. 

Geesh.....you would think that this little demon is actually my child the way I got so nervous about her. Have not done that before about a dog going to the vet.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Are you bring her to The Gathering?


----------



## Craig Wood (Dec 9, 2008)

Carol Boche said:


> Update already....she has a scratch on her cornea but it looks shallow and will be fine....we are putting her on drops in the AM and PM for a few days.
> She is sleeping under Sue's desk (Rocky's wife) as she knew I was a worried mom, so rather than put her in the back kennels she put her in a crate next to her so she could watch her. Will go pick her up after lunch.
> 
> Stupid dog....worry me like that....8-[
> ...


If these stupid Mals had more than three brain cells this shit wouldn't happen.
Glad things worked out the way they did, good thing your vet took you so quick here we usually have to go to the E-vets and a $100 trips cost $500.
Awesome Sue could watch the little Ash(hole) much better than in the back kennels.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Woke up this morning to a little bit of a cloudy right eye, which is where the scratch is, it is NOT on the cornea like I said before it is down low, so that is better....however, Rocky said that the cloudiness is probably due to the drops and if it gets worse, he wants her back. 

Anyone have any experience with this????? UGH


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Well Carol, let this be a lesson for you. Some dogs are strictly indoor dogs. When they are outside, they need constant supervision. And don't ever let them get in the dirt. LOL I hope she gets well soon.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

I just went through something similar with Trevva. Swelling and redness around her eyes the first day and clearly something bothering her, so off to the vet. Then her right eyeball was cloudy the next day. Back to the vet's. I was told that it was from the swelling in the eyeball and was given Murex drops for it. Also Metacam (orally) for pain and inflammation, in addition to the antibiotic drops she was already getting.

She improved quickly, but eyes are one of those things that I don't want to mess around with. Sucked it up and went to the specialist on Tuesday. She'll be fine, it's an injury and it will heal, but it had me worried.


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Well Carol, let this be a lesson for you. Some dogs are strictly indoor dogs. When they are outside, they need constant supervision. And don't ever let them get in the dirt. LOL I hope she gets well soon.


HA HA...coming from someone that NEVER lets his POOR POOR puppies in the house and free feeds, I will take that as great advice!!!:roll: LMAO.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Leslie.....thank you so much!!! That is exactly what I was told, so I am a little more relaxed about it....HATE issues with eyes....hate it!!!!


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Make sure that you have the gooey ointment in her eye and keep in a dark area. When the light hit your eye, the contraction does not feel very good with a scratched cornea. Been there, done that twice.


----------

